# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  وسائل دفاعية للمرأة

## شيرين عابدين

*1) ما يجب على المرأة فعله إذا وجدت نفسها وحيدة بصحبة رجل غريب وهي تستعد  لدخول المصعد في عمارة سكنية شاهقة في وقت متأخر من الليل؟

 يقول  الخبراء: أدخلي المصعد. وإذا كنت تريدين الوصول إلى الطابق 13، أضغطي على  جميع الأزرار حتى تصلين إلى وجهتك. لا أحد يجرؤ على مهاجمتك في مصعد يتوقف  في كل طابق.

 2) ماذا تفعلين إذا حاول شخص غريب الهجوم عليك وانت بمفردك في المنزل، اهربي إلى المطبخ.

 يقول الخبراء: أنت وحدك تعرفين مكان مسحوق الفلفل الحار والكركم ومكان  السكاكين وألصحون حيث يمكن استخدامها كلها كأسلحة فتاكة. وإذا لم تتمكنين  من ذلك فابدئي برمي الصحون والأواني في كل مكان. حيث ان الضجة التي يحدثها  كسرهم مع الصراخ سيربك مهاجمك ويرغمه على الفرار.

 3} وعند ركوبك سياراة خصوصي أو سيارة الأجرة ليلا.

 يقول الخبراء: قبل ركوب السيارة قومي بتسجيل رقم لوحة السيارة ومواصفاتها  والاتصال بذويك أو احدى صديقاتك بلغة يفهمها سائق السيارة. حتى لو لم يجيب  احد على اتصالك تظاهري وكانك تتحدثين مع احد. فهذا يجعل السائق يعي كشف  هويته وسيضطر الى توصيلك آمنة الى منزلك.

 4} ماذا لو شعرت ان السائق سلك طريقا غير طريق منزلك- وكنت تشعرين بأنك تدخلين منطقة خطرة؟

 يقول الخبراء: استخدامي تعليقة الشنطة الخاصة بك لتلتف حول رقبته وجذبه  الى الوراء. في غضون ثوان، سيشعر باختناق وعجزتام. وفي حال لم تكن لديك  تعليقة فبمجرد جذبه من قميصه او ثوبه الى الخلف فان الزر العلوي لقميصه  سيقوم بنفس المهمة.

 5} إذا شعرت بأن شخص غريب يتبعك ليلا.

 يقول الخبراء: إدخلي متجرا أو منزلا واشرحي موقفك. واذا كان الوقت متاخرا  والمحلات التجارية مغلقة، اتجهي الى اقرب مكينة سحب فمعظمها مزودة بكاميرا  مراقبة ترصد كلما يدور في منطقة المكينة عن طريق نظام المراقبة بالفيديو.  وخوفا من تحديد الهوية، لا أحد يجرؤ على الهجوم عليك في تلك المنطقة.
 يرجى نشرها لجميع من عندك حرصا على سلامتهن.
 ربنا يحفظنا جميعا*

----------


## منى وصلة

موضوع رائع فعلا أتحفتنا به جزاك الله كل خير نحن في أمس الحاجة إلى مثل هذه النصائح اليوم بورك فيك

----------

